# Measurements for drilling Pogo shock pins into sissy bar- Krate



## 427Krate (Jan 12, 2019)

I am converting a regular sissy bar into a pogo sissy for a Krate.  I have all the parts however I forgot where I am supposed to drill holes to install the pins.

Does anyone have instructions or measurements on how to do this.  I believe they used to be on the hyperformance website but now they’re gone.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Jan 12, 2019)

Holes appear to be 5/32"


----------



## xochi0603 (Jan 12, 2019)

Hello, I've done it before. I clamped the new & old sissy bar together & used a small drill press. Worked great!  Good luck


----------



## 427Krate (Jan 13, 2019)

Thank you, that is helpful.  I should be able to figure out what order the parts go back in once I get started.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Jan 13, 2019)

From: T.A. Gordon's & Jim Hurd's book


----------

